# Vonage Phone and Belkin Router



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello,

I have a small problem, Whenever someone is on my vonage phone and a computer that is on my belkin router is turned on or off the phone call is dropped, is there a way i can make a permanent "route". I hope i explained this good enough.

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put the Vonage VoIP adapter in front of the router, nothing that happens on the LAN side of the router will affect the Vonage lines.


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

what do you mean in front of the router, is it an item in the routers control panel or do i need to hook another router up in front of my existing router and put the adapter there?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about you tell us exactly the make/model of the equipment, like the broadband modem, the Vonage VoIP box, the router, etc. I have a Motorola VT1005V VoIP adapter, and it connects to my cable modem, then the router WAN connects to the VoIP box. The VoIP gets first crack at the bandwidth, so that it can manage the quality of service of the voice connections.


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a Belkin wireless G router, and my modem is a motorola sb5100, and the vonage voip adapter is a linklys pap2. Hope this helps. i do have an old router that i just have in a box to use if i need to.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, you got the cheesy adapter that doesn't connect the optimum way. Personally, I'd look around for a better VoIP box. I have the Motorola VT1005V and it allows me to put it between the broadband modem and the router. That configuration allows the VoIP adapter to manage the QoS and not allow the other data streams to compromise the phone quality.


----------

